

Vint Cerf mods Android for interplanetary interwebs - ojbyrne
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/05/vint_cerf_on_mobile/

======
pretz
Choice Vint Cerf quote:

"Engineers are really good at labeling and branding things," said his sarcasm.
"If we had named Kentucky Fried Chicken, it would have been Hot Dead Birds."

~~~
param
I was more impressed by:

"The planets rotate, and we haven't figured out how to stop that," Cerf said.

~~~
raghus
Also "There was a little problem called the speed of light"

